# Flag in my immiaccount



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi seniors can someone guide me There is a flag showing against my immiaccount to lead it takes me to show that my health check is required whereas I have already done it and it has been uploaded by the concerned hospital. Sofar CO haven't mailed me Do I need to do something from my side to avoid delays. 190 visa lodged 09/05/18 261313 . Thanks very much

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi seniors can someone guide me There is a flag showing against my immiaccount to lead it takes me to show that my health check is required whereas I have already done it and it has been uploaded by the concerned hospital. Sofar CO haven't mailed me Do I need to do something from my side to avoid delays. 190 visa lodged 09/05/18 261313 . Thanks very much
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Follow the instructions in the following post to download the PDF that says your medicals have been completed and sent to DHA, and upload that PDF to your immiaccount are my thoughts:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-692.html#post14604510


----------



## thomaskc (7 mo ago)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi seniors can someone guide me There is a flag showing against my immiaccount to lead it takes me to show that my health check is required whereas I have already done it and it has been uploaded by the concerned hospital. Sofar CO haven't mailed me Do I need to do something from my side to avoid delays. 190 visa lodged 09/05/18 261313 . Thanks very much
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------

